# Showing?!



## Madpetlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Help lol I got a few questions lol (he's a gypsy cob)

Ok, I used to just pop along with my friend to local clear rounds, but this year thought I would go all out to the shows. But! I havent done some classes,so a bit curious....

1st one is In hand, what do I need to wear? Do I leave him with his mane & tail down? (not plaited)

Also, what does these involve?
Show cob/cob type
Riding horse
Ridden cob
Working hunter?

(And do I just wear jods,boots & jacket & tie? If so what colours best? Also does he need to be left naked or plaited up? Was going to plait his mane up for jumping or we both wont be able to see lol)
Thank you


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have any advice but if you're on Facebook, there's a couple of groups that re really helpful, chit chat and tack & proper cobs - loads of advice available


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

The Rob-Blog: The very latest at Robinsons » Show Ring Attire for Horse and Rider

Showing is not something I have done really, but the above link gives you good info.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It depends on the level of showing. A gypsy cob really has to go in a traditional cob class and then would not be plaited. We went in a show last week in a combined mountain and moorland and cob class. It is not correct for mountain and moorland to be plaited. Show cobs are hogged and have pulled and trimmed tails but traditional cobs have natural manes and tails. It all depends if the cob classes at your show are for show cobs or any cobs so I would ask the organiser before entering as you could be totally incorrect. Definitely no plaiting though.

As for you, for in hand either wear the same as you would for a ridden class or smart trousers and jacket and a showing hat or cap.


----------



## LeedsFox (Mar 27, 2013)

from my experience the first three classes are standard ridden classes, walk trot canter etc, i used to compete locally in working hunter pony, which was walk, trot, canter, extended canter(cue gallop!) and rustic fences.

I wouldn't show a cob plaited. If you're competing in ridden the same day, wear your ridden showing gear, if only in hand you can wear a smart trouser/blouse/jacket outfit (although I always opted for normal ridden gear!)


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

You say he's a gypsy cob and from what you are saying about plaiting he obviously has a mane and isn't hogged and I'm imaging that he's coloured. If this is correct then you need to look for a coloured class and show him as a traditional coloured, which means full mane, tail and feathers left natural and not plaited.

For cob classes he would need to be hogged, pulled tail and feathers clipped off and being a cob he would be too heavy/not the right conformation for riding horse, working hunter classes.

For ridden showing you want to wear velvet riding hat (preferably with flesh coloured chin strap), shirt, tie, tweed jacket, gloves, beige/canary breeches, long boots or jodhpur boots and matching gaiters and a show cane, no jewellery.

Tack - you want a bridle (double bridle or cavesson), and saddle (a show show saddle is best, but failing that a dressage saddle or GP saddle is fine at local level), with no numnah or a discrete numnah that doesn't overlap the saddle too much and is the same colour as the saddle.

Although brown tack is traditional for showing, if he's piebald then black tack is ok and is used more these days. No martingales, etc.

For in-hand showing you can wear the same as above, but trousers and short boots - if your horse has white legs you want dark trousers or you could wear your breeches with long boots, if he has dark legs you want light coloured trousers or you could wear jodhpurs with short boots - basically his legs need to be contrasted against yours so the judge can see his legs clearly and distinguish them from yours as you lead him round the ring. If it's hot (fat chance eh?) then you can wear a waistcoat instead of a jacket.


----------

